

Show HN: Complain Anonymously about everything - snowbol
http://onelink.to/e5vrx7

======
snowbol
Hi HN community,

We have developed this app so people will be free to offload their day to day
stress without being judged by their friends for being complaining too much.

It's also a great tool to show brands your dissatisfaction with their services
or products. Hopefully, it will make them to fix up the problems and everybody
will win from it.

Essentially we are like a feedback box for everything!

Please Let us know what do you think(For good or for bad!), we appreciate all
feedback and will try to address it.

OyVey Team

